# **KEY01-RN008 NISMO Blank Keys Worth ??**



## Barryf (Oct 11, 2001)

Hello

I Have a Couple of Nismo Blank Keys in my rare parts collection Nismo KEY01-RN008

I see People are saying they are worth £400-£500 ??
Where do I advertise them for sale ?

Thanks
Barry


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

What!!!! 4-500 for a key!! Thats nuts....

You've clearly been speaking to Matty32! He likes to keep parts prices in the stratosphere...


TT


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Where's the LIKE button^


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Just check yahoo auctions.


----------



## Barryf (Oct 11, 2001)

tarmac terror said:


> What!!!! 4-500 for a key!! Thats nuts....
> 
> You've clearly been speaking to Matty32! He likes to keep parts prices in the stratosphere...
> 
> ...



Like


----------



## Barryf (Oct 11, 2001)

matt j said:


> Where's the LIKE button^


Like


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Barryf said:


> I see People are saying they are worth £400-£500 ??


I wouldn't even give £400 for the key to Kelly Brook's knickers! And not just because I suspect the barrel is worn.


----------



## XashskylineX (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

USD 35 cheap enough?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Link?


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Don't get shafted here


----------



## XashskylineX (Jun 25, 2013)

R32 Combat said:


> Don't get shafted here



Good find !


----------



## rocknrolla33 (Sep 19, 2014)

I fancy one  great link


----------



## Barryf (Oct 11, 2001)

R32 Combat said:


> Don't get shafted here



Great Link if they are available I don't think they will be though ?
I have Emailed them to see if they are available when they reply I will let you Guys Know

Thanks
Barry


----------



## Barryf (Oct 11, 2001)

Part Number KEY00-00185 Nissan GTR Key is still available but KEY01-RN008 Nismo Key have been Discontinued for a good few years know 

????


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

tarmac terror said:


> What!!!! 4-500 for a key!! Thats nuts....
> 
> You've clearly been speaking to Matty32! He likes to keep parts prices in the stratosphere...
> 
> ...


check yahoo 

they are selling for that kind of money

there are a few unused R33 400 keys as well.

what do i think they are worth? prob £50

im not saying id buy one for £400-500

thats what japanese buyers are paying.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

The same key came with GT-R logo, and one with Nismo Logo. 

The Nismo ones are 'rare,' if you consider a key rare.

Are these all the titanium key or whatever? I forget the specifics, tend to focus throwing money at things that make cars driver better vs the key :chuckle:


----------



## Barryf (Oct 11, 2001)

matty32 said:


> check yahoo
> 
> they are selling for that kind of money
> 
> ...


Matty so if they are worth Prob £50 why did it only take you 20 minutes from when the Ad was Placed to offer to buy a Nismo Key KEY01-RN008 for £80 From Ron RK Tuning http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/239441-rare-nismo-blank-key.html ??


----------



## speedingpanther (Jan 31, 2008)

moleman said:


> I wouldn't even give £400 for the key to Kelly Brook's knickers! And not just because I suspect the barrel is worn.



lol


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Just checked yahoo, one Nismo at 22,000JPY.

One chap has a 400R blank key for 500,0000 JPY!!!


----------



## Fordy (Jan 20, 2014)

I saw the guy selling the 400r key. Thats more than I won my car for at auction lol.


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

tarmac terror said:


> What!!!! 4-500 for a key!! Thats nuts....
> 
> You've clearly been speaking to Matty32! He likes to keep parts prices in the stratosphere...
> 
> ...


http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/239441-rare-nismo-blank-key.html


the figure was from the last post


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

nightcrawler said:


> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/239441-rare-nismo-blank-key.html
> 
> 
> the figure was from the last post




Yes, but what something's advertised for and what it actually sells for are two different things!!!


TT


----------



## Smartdj (Nov 3, 2012)

This is a joke right?


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

No different to the, frankly, bonkers prices seen for some strut braces!!! 

The hilarious thing is that the performance Vs price ratio of these benign parts is so far off the scale it's crazy.


However, there will always be the foolish who think these things are worth it and who feel they might be a future investment. I hope that they receive a rude awakening for their stupidity.



Rant over...


TT


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

tarmac terror said:


> No different to the, frankly, bonkers prices seen for some strut braces!!!
> 
> The hilarious thing is that the performance Vs price ratio of these benign parts is so far off the scale it's crazy.
> 
> ...


You know what they say about a fool and his money....

I'm sure that the OP will be able to make a good return on this and good luck to him. Whether that represents good VFM to the rest of us is open to debate but I've bought cars for less than this keys alleged value.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Its a bit like the story 'The Emperors New Cloths'.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

R32 Combat said:


> Its a bit like the story 'The Emperors New Cloths'.


Is that the one where the Emperor needs new polishing cloths for his fleet of cars as the old ones are threadbare???? If so, I've got it on Bluray....its awesome!!


:chuckle:


TT


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

TAZZMAXX said:


> You know what they say about a fool and his money....
> .


No? I will pay you £100 if you tell me!!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Mookistar said:


> No? I will pay you £100 if you tell me!!


£150 and we've got ourselves a deal plus, for another £20, I'll tell you how to keep a moron in suspense. Unfortunately, I can't let you have that second piece of information until tomorrow.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

TAZZMAXX said:


> £150 and we've got ourselves a deal plus, for another £20, I'll tell you how to keep a moron in suspense. Unfortunately, I can't let you have that second piece of information until tomorrow.




PMSL....

:chuckle:



TT


----------

